# Looking for a 6hp Outboard for my 15 4 Gheenoe



## The Dude (May 6, 2019)

Guys,
I'm pretty new to the world of outboards and am looking for something to put on the back of my Gheenoe 15 4. I'm in MI and planning on mostly fishing slow rivers(lots of dead trees) and smaller lakes so, I've kinda decided on a 6hp.

I've found one that I'm interested in. Tohatsu 2008 6hp 4 stroke for $650.

Here is a vid of it running 




Curious to get anyone's opinion on the motor and pricing.

Thanks for your time.

Duder


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

It’s rated for 10 hp. Typically that will get you about 18/19 mph. A 6 hp motor will be substantially slower. If you’re not going too far it’s probably not that big a difference but anything over a mile or two it wil leave you wanting for more speed.


----------



## The Dude (May 6, 2019)

southerncannuck said:


> It’s rated for 10 hp. Typically that will get you about 18/19 mph. A 6 hp motor will be substantially slower. If you’re not going too far it’s probably not that big a difference but anything over a mile or two it wil leave you wanting for more speed.


Thanks Cannuck. I'm just not really sure I want to go 18/19mph in a Gheenoe. Maybe wide open in an ocean or larger lake but, in the snaky rivers here in the midwest i'd rather get there in a little slower and in one piece. Main point of the motor is to cut out the need to run shuttles.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Not as new, and not a 4st... but looks to be a good deal.https://www.microskiff.com/threads/mid-80s-model-evinrude-6-5hp.65138/


----------



## SgtBRT123 (Aug 2, 2019)

I've got a Merc Mariner 15hp electric start on my 13ft Gheenoe and it's perfect. It runs just as fast as you needed to and you still have plenty if you got to get out of the way of a storm or another boat or whatever emergency has arose. 6 horsepower just wasn't enough on this little boat.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Look for an 8horse 2 stroke Tohatsu Smoooth and good !weighs less than the 4 smoke I have both ...like the 2 stroke more !


----------



## SgtBRT123 (Aug 2, 2019)

noeettica said:


> Look for an 8horse 2 stroke Tohatsu Smoooth and good !weighs less than the 4 smoke I have both ...like the 2 stroke more !


What part of the country do you call home?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a friend north of Houston who refurbishes small outboards and sells them. He buys them cheap on ebay, gets them up to snuff mechanically, and repaints and decals them as needed. I can check with him. I doubt he'd ship; you'd need to meet him in The Woodlands area. If that's doable, he could probably save you a bunch of dinero.


----------



## SgtBRT123 (Aug 2, 2019)

[QUOTE="hips
Ill be working on a couple motors down that way here in a couple weeks. If he wanted to meet me id bring it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SgtBRT123 said:


> What part of the country do you call home?





hipshot said:


> I have a friend north of Houston who refurbishes small outboards and sells them. He buys them cheap on ebay, gets them up to snuff mechanically, and repaints and decals them as needed. I can check with him. I doubt he'd ship; you'd need to meet him in The Woodlands area. If that's doable, he could probably save you a bunch of dinero.





SgtBRT123 said:


> [QUOTE="hips
> Ill be working on a couple motors down that way here in a couple weeks. If he wanted to meet me id bring it.


The OP stated he is in Michigan, so I think a casual drive to Houston is probably out of the question.

I would heed the advice on getting a bigger motor. Just because you don't want to go as fast as a 9.9 will go, you can always throttle down. You can not throttle up with a 6 if you need the speed.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

"The OP stated he is in Michigan, so I think a casual drive to Houston is probably out of the question."
Yeah, I see that now. For some reason I thought he was local.


----------

